

Show HN: Remonit, a GeekTool-like monitoring app for the cloud - zefei
http://zef.io/remonit/

======
zefei
This is a personal project of mine, and is still a work in progress right now.
I use it personally to show console outputs on my phone.

On Linux, you probably need to create a .desktop file for the app.

